# internet browsers...



## mcgleevn (Aug 29, 2011)

Thought I'd give the beta a-go again on aokp b34 and it still seems slower than ICS Browser+ (my preferred) or stock browser... anyone else have luck using chrome? whats your favorite browser?


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

mcgleevn said:


> Thought I'd give the beta a-go again on aokp b34 and it still seems slower than ICS Browser+ (my preferred) or stock browser... anyone else have luck using chrome? whats your favorite browser?


I was using Chrome beta with CM9 nightlies (don't remember which one, but a few back from current)... when I switched to AOKP, Chrome seemed to want to lock up and go really slow. Not sure what the issue is, there were some updates with Chrome if I'm not mistaken. Stock browser is faster for me as well.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

yup same here...ics browser+ works best imo.


----------

